# benutzerproblem

## Tongue

hello

bin gentoo newbie! hab mir kde druff gemacht und  kdm starten lassen. kann mich oihne probleme als root anmelden. doch wenn ich mich als benutzer anmelden will gehts net!! er macht das anmeldefenster zu der bildschirm wird kurz schwarz und dann kommt das anmeldefenster wieder!! so kann ich das eewig machen komm aber net rein! als root kein prob! was kann ich da machen?????

----------

## Disorgoth

1. funktionierts im terminal?

2. gibts den benutzer auch wirklich?

3. hast das passwort für den benutzer gesetzt?

----------

## plasmagunman

kannst du dich auf der console als benutzer einloggen?

----------

## Tongue

wie eght das sich in der konsole als benutzer anmelden?? also im xterm KA weil ichn befehl net kenn aber wenn ich str+alt+f2 drück da gehts!!!

----------

## plasmagunman

 *Tongue wrote:*   

> ... aber wenn ich str+alt+f2 drück da gehts!!!

 

das heißt der user ist korrekt angelegt, womit der erste verdacht ausgeschaltet wäre.

was steht in deiner /etc/rc.conf hinter "XSESSION"? welche session hast du kdm ausgewählt, bevor du dich einloggen wolltest? vielleicht versucht er ja für deinen nutzer einen fenstermanager zu starten, der gar nicht installiert ist.

----------

## Tongue

hmm ne da stand #xsession="Gnome"

wenn ich die aber ändern will und kdm reinschreib und die datei abspeichern will kommt: error writing /etc/rc.conf:permissin denied!!

oder muss ich mich dazu als root anmelden bei der str+alt+f2

----------

## Tongue

 *Tongue wrote:*   

> hmm ne da stand #xsession="Gnome"
> 
> wenn ich die aber ändern will und kdm reinschreib und die datei abspeichern will kommt: error writing /etc/rc.conf:permissin denied!!
> 
> oder muss ich mich dazu als root anmelden bei der str+alt+f2

 hast du vielleicht icq?? ad mich mal 106938446

----------

## Disorgoth

um/etc/rc.conf zu editieren sind root-rechte in jedem fall erforderlich, ja.

----------

## Tongue

geht trotzdem net

----------

## Disorgoth

das speichern oda das anmelden des benutzers?

----------

## plasmagunman

 *Tongue wrote:*   

> hmm ne da stand #xsession="Gnome"
> 
> wenn ich die aber ändern will und kdm reinschreib und die datei abspeichern will kommt: error writing /etc/rc.conf:permissin denied!!
> 
> oder muss ich mich dazu als root anmelden bei der str+alt+f2

 

ja, das ist eine systemweite konfigurationsdatei, dafür braucht man root-rechte, damit nicht jeder user das system zerstören kann. und du solltest da nicht kdm reinschreiben (das müßte schon etwas weiter oben unter "DISPLAYMANAGER" stehen), sondern die session, die standardmäßig nach dem einloggen gestartet werden soll, also kde in deinem fall. oder genauer: "kde-<version>".

 *Tongue wrote:*   

> hast du vielleicht icq?? ad mich mal 106938446

 

hab gerade meine eigene nummer verloren...

----------

## Tongue

 *Disorgoth wrote:*   

> das speichern oda das anmelden des benutzers?

 das anmelden! oder was muss ich da genaues dahinterschreiben?? weil in der datei steht dass man kde-3.bla hinschreiben muss! oder kdm??

----------

## Tongue

 *plasmagunman wrote:*   

>  *Tongue wrote:*   hmm ne da stand #xsession="Gnome"
> 
> wenn ich die aber ändern will und kdm reinschreib und die datei abspeichern will kommt: error writing /etc/rc.conf:permissin denied!!
> 
> oder muss ich mich dazu als root anmelden bei der str+alt+f2 
> ...

 also gehts net???? ich hab kein plan was da hin muss!

----------

## Disorgoth

 *plasmagunman wrote:*   

> hab gerade meine eigene nummer verloren...

 

+++++ :)

----------

## Tongue

also was muss ich hinter XSESSION schreibenj?

----------

## Tongue

 *Tongue wrote:*   

> also was muss ich hinter XSESSION schreibenj?

 will mir niemand  mehr helfen?? :Sad: 

----------

## Earthwings

 *Tongue wrote:*   

>  *Tongue wrote:*   also was muss ich hinter XSESSION schreibenj? will mir niemand  mehr helfen??

 

Bitte erst nach frühestens 24h bumpen. 13 Minuten, also ehrlich  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Tongue

LÖL ich hätts nur gern dasses funktioniert!

----------

## plasmagunman

 *Tongue wrote:*   

> also was muss ich hinter XSESSION schreibenj?

 

kde-<version>, so wie's in /etc/rc.conf auch in den kommentarzeilen steht. da ist sogar ein beispiel.

wenn das nicht klappt gibt es immer noch die andere mglichkeit, sich im kdm das "session"-menu anzugucken und die kde-session auszuwaehlen.

----------

## Tongue

weiß net was ich für ne verson hab das is das problem und was is die andere möglichkeit wie komm ich da genau hin??? bin halt en newbie!  :Embarassed: 

----------

## plasmagunman

 *Tongue wrote:*   

> weiß net was ich für ne verson hab das is das problem und was is die andere möglichkeit wie komm ich da genau hin??? bin halt en newbie! 

 

für die version gibt es immer die möglichkeit "emerge -p kde". durch das "-p" wird nichts installiert, er zeigt nur an, was er installieren würde und in klammern welche version bereits installiert ist. ansonsten gibt es noch das tool "equery" (ich glaube, das ist im paket "gentoolkit", da kann ich mich aber auch gerade täuschen, damit kann man verschiedene anfragen an die datenbank der installierten pakete stellen.

die andere möglichkeit ist ein menu im kdm. also da wo du username und password eingibst, da gibt es noch ein-zwei menubuttons zum draufklicken. hinter einem verbirgt sich das "sessions"-menu.

----------

## Tongue

meinst du da beim anmeldebildschirm??? da is menü und dann standart benutzerdefiniert kde 3.3.2 usw.. da hab ichs mit allen versucht und es geht net bildschirm wird nawievor kurz schwarz und dann wieder anmeldebild! hab bei xsession kde-3.3.2 hingeschrieben bringt aber auch nichts!! als root gehts! mist was soll ich amchen ich bin sau gefrustet! doch wieder zu winxp umsteigen??? helf mir mal büdde!

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Tongue wrote:*   

> Mist was soll ich amchen ich bin sau gefrustet! doch wieder zu winxp umsteigen??? helf mir mal büdde!

 

Hmm...

Ich würde folgendes empfehlen:

1.) Deutsche Grammatik und Rechtschreibung üben.

2.) Zuhören (resp. lesen und begreifen) wenn andere dir was mitteilen.

3.) Eigene grauen Zellen anwerfen und selber mal überlegen (oder den Gentoo Guide nochmals in ruhe durchlesen).

4.) Zu SuSE wechseln. Da funktioniert sowas auf anhieb und man muss sich keine Gedanken machen, wie das geht. 

Nimms nicht persönlich, aber wenn ich deine Postings lese merke ich schon, dass Gentoo nix für dich ist. Wenn du einfach ein "37331t" sein möchtest, der auch LINUX verwendet, dann schaffst du das mit SuSE vieeeel einfacher. Ausserdem kannst du dich dort austoben und so erst mal die ersten Schritte in der Linux Welt machen. Wenn du dann Willens bist, auch mal selber /dev/brain anzuschalten und tiefer in die Materie reingehen möchtest (aber bitte nicht nach 3 Tagen) dann komm wieder zu Gentoo.

Alles andere ist Zeitverschwendung. 

Lieber Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## Tongue

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *Tongue wrote:*   Mist was soll ich amchen ich bin sau gefrustet! doch wieder zu winxp umsteigen??? helf mir mal büdde! 
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> Ich würde folgendes empfehlen:
> ...

 

suse suckt voll! verwende auf meinem notebook schon en habes jahr gentoo! hab nur das prob momentan das der fuck benutzer funtioniert!und plasmagunman hilf mir wenigstens konstruktiv! und ich hoffe, das er das auch weiterhin tut!

----------

## Disorgoth

probier mal die pam-module neu zu emergen, hat bei mir vor etwa anderthalb jahren bei ähnlichem problem geholfen.

ps: ich stimme stigmata zu, deine wortwahl könnte eleganter sein ;)

----------

## Tongue

wie amch ich das?? 

*********

du musst wissen, dass ich en fauler student bin und eben erst ausm bett gekrochen bin und deshalb wohl meine rechtschreibungd runter leidet!

----------

## Tongue

 *Disorgoth wrote:*   

> probier mal die pam-module neu zu emergen, hat bei mir vor etwa anderthalb jahren bei ähnlichem problem geholfen.
> 
> ps: ich stimme stigmata zu, deine wortwahl könnte eleganter sein 

 

wenn du mir sagst wie das geht!? die wortwahl liegt daran, dass ich eben erst ausm bett gekrochen bin!

----------

## Disorgoth

weiß nicht genau wie der ebuild genau heißt .. probier 'emerge -s pam'. im anschluss einfach neu emergen.

RTFM

----------

## Tongue

ja und was soll ich da emergen

----------

## Disorgoth

kanni dir sagen wenni vo da arbeit zu hause bin.

ist nicht jeder student  :Wink: 

----------

## Tongue

okay

----------

## Tongue

problem gelöst! KUser benutzer rausgeschmissen und neuen angelegt, dabei is mir aufgefallen, dass bei "zugang deaktivieren" en kreuz war, welches natürlich entfernt werden muss!  :Twisted Evil:  [/quote]

----------

## Disorgoth

/dev/brain  :Smile: 

[SOLVED] hinzufügen bitte

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Tongue wrote:*   

> problem gelöst! KUser benutzer rausgeschmissen und neuen angelegt, dabei is mir aufgefallen, dass bei "zugang deaktivieren" en kreuz war, welches natürlich entfernt werden muss!  

 

Gratulation  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

Siehste, /dev/brain einschalten, sich etwas Zeit nehmen und man kommt selber ganz gut auf die Lösung.

P.s. markier doch bitte den Thread als solved.

Lieber Gruss

STiGGi

----------

